
Ask HN: Where should I host my Wordpress website? - vikaskyadav
I am confused w.r.t. the hosting of my WordPress website.
Google Cloud Platform vs AWS or any other?
I am from India, so suggest me some appropriate plans as I am already short of budget.
======
cearls
HardyPress is an interesting option. It serves a static version of your WP
site, greatly increasing speed and security.

[https://www.hardypress.com](https://www.hardypress.com)

------
p0rky
[[https://m.do.co/c/29a494bf4511](https://m.do.co/c/29a494bf4511)] (Digital
Ocean)

